# PLC Books



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Any 'must have' PLC books? I've been looking at getting a book or two but figured I'd see what you guys recommend before I gambled and just randomly picked one.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you checked out Siemens learning center online? There's also some web resource with a lot of info. Escapes me what it's called but you could search for it. G'luck!


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a link to down load a free book Automated Manufacturing Systems: PLCs Version 5.1 by Chris Elston from Mr PLC.com.
http://forums.mrplc.com/index.php?autocom=downloads&showfile=156


----------



## Travis Latiolais (Sep 16, 2011)

I am in a plc school, and i use Programable Logic Controllers 3rd edition by Collin Simpson. I also bought Introduction to Programable Logic Controllers 2nd edition by Glen A Mazur. Both of these books are really informative.:thumbsup:


----------

